
iOS Attack Changes Everything We Know About iPhone Hacking - maram
https://www.wired.com/story/ios-attack-watering-hole-project-zero/
======
ahsteele
How much of what is outlined in this article is hyperbole? It makes a great
piece to take down iOS security given the pedestal it often rests on, but I
can’t tell if the shift in thinking that the author is arguing for is
justified.

